# Loveday Commercial Collaboration



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello

If anyone who has access to a model S/X would like to work with me for the Tesla Commercial Loveday competition let me know. I have access to camera gear, a drone and editing equipment. At the end the owner of the Model S would be able to keep the footage as a memorabilia of their car and should we be successful a famous model S/X.

Preferably someone near Caledon or Orangeville as this is where I live. 

Thanks Guys. PM me.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Tom Bodera said:


> Hello
> 
> If anyone who has access to a model S/X would like to work with me for the Tesla Commercial Loveday competition let me know. I have access to camera gear, a drone and editing equipment. At the end the owner of the Model S would be able to keep the footage as a memorabilia of their car and should we be successful a famous model S/X.
> 
> ...


I wish that I had a Model S/X to contribute. Best of luck with it!


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey guys. I got some great shots of solar pannels, drone photos etc... I would really like the story to include some Tesla car shots but I cannot use stock video as per the contest rules. Still looking for a volunteer with a car for just an hour or two. Thanks.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Tom Bodera said:


> Hey guys. I got some great shots of solar pannels, drone photos etc... I would really like the story to include some Tesla car shots but I cannot use stock video as per the contest rules. Still looking for a volunteer with a car for just an hour or two. Thanks.


Have you tried anybody on TMC? They are mostly owners vs. here I believe you have a much larger number of reservation holders.


----------

